# JBL Drivers and Crossovers but no boxes, need a little advice



## billz260 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently acquired a used 7.x set up for very cheap, but I need to build the enclosures. What I've got are the drivers and crossovers for 3 JBL North-ridge E100's and 4 E50's. I have found outside dimensions from JBL on the original enclosures, but haven't seen any specific specs on the speakers. I sent JBL an email yesterday but I've not dealt with them before and I'm not sure what to expect. I am comfortable with construction, I just need to make sure that I do it right. I have built a ported sub before with some help on the design side from a friend.

So I have a few questions:

1) Where might I find the specs for each of these speakers? Maybe by Part Number or something?
2) If I decide to replicate the original enclosures, will the difference between 3/4 MDF and whatever they used originally be negligible in the performance of the speaker?
3) Can I improve these by building separate enclosures for each driver/mid/tweet?
4) What is the preferred free design software you guys are using.

http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands...,60,80,90,50,100,EC35 OM FINAL REV 8-4-03.pdf


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

1. http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_11_4/jbl-northridge-e-speakers-11-2004.html

2. Only if the internal L x W x H is the same.

3. Probably not. Each cabinets drivers were designed to work in conjuction with each other with the specific crossover.


----------



## billz260 (Jul 19, 2011)

Doh!

I've read that review a couple of times and never saw the specs listed near the pics. Thanks for that!

Software suggestions? Will that help me determine the right internal or just make things confusing? 

Anyone know what thickness sheet material JBL uses for cabinet structures?


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

Most of the posts I've seen on various forums use WINISD software for the general enclosure design; it's free and you'll find it in the stickys or by Google.
But I suspect since you already have the drivers and crossovers, that your best result will be to duplicate what JBL originally designed, and the software will just confuse you. For example, different designs aim for different Q values which are strictly a matter of taste (there is no right or wrong, only different), so you'll come up with all sorts of different design parameters which will be confusing. IMHO (and I do mean humble), with those drivers and crossovers in hand, your best bet is to build yourself some JBL copies.
Most builders I've seen use 3/4" sidewall material, and double thickness front baffles, and depending on the size of the box, brace it internally.
Hope this helps.
Tom


----------



## billz260 (Jul 19, 2011)

OK, that helps  I think I'll simply assume JBL uses material somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4" material and go with that. The only question now is the ports, i'll replicate as much as I can and try to make them adjustable if they need to be tuned a little?

I have very little $$ in these, so if they don't work out then I'm not out a bunch of $$, I'm sure they'll perform just fine.


----------

